# Buying Bulk Pen Kits



## Tomspens

Does anyone know where to get cheap/bulk pen kits?


----------



## Smitty37

*What kind*



Tomspens said:


> Does anyone know where to get cheap/bulk pen kits?


 
Yes. What kind --- how many are you talking about.


----------



## jimm1

www.woodturningz.com they are a psi discount supplier





Tomspens said:


> Does anyone know where to get cheap/bulk pen kits?


----------



## QuillandQuiver

jimm1 said:


> www.woodturningz.com they are a psi discount supplier


Great suggestion, thanks for pointing in a helpful direction. Hadn't checked them out yet but definitely plan to get tubes there.


----------



## TonyL

Many of our vendors offer 50 or 100 plus discounts on pens..just an option to explore.


----------



## PenkitsMall

Hi, please send us your inquiry. Then we will quote you.


----------

